# Skunk #1 Flower Time?



## newport78 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have some skunk #1 that I just put into flower tonight and I was wondering if anyone has an idea on the flower time in weeks. I figure it to be about 8 weeks but I want some other opinions.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 28, 2010)

10-12 weeks some phenos has much has 14 weeks..... its 75% sativa


----------



## newport78 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good god thats "medium"...wow lol. Thanks though.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 1, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Good god thats "medium"...wow lol. Thanks though.


 
theres a few diffrent phenos and alot of varience....some of the phenos are there own strains, for instance one skun number one pheno is called cheese!!


----------



## abe23 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm just harvesting some 'the pure' from flying dutchman, which supposedly is old-school skunk#1, and most of them are mostly cloudy at 56 days and about 30% amber at 63 days. Very nice plants, btw and at 25 bucks a pack the price is right too!


----------



## stonerchef (Jul 6, 2010)

I have some skunk #1 and i am at 59 days and mine a still crystal clear some r cloudy and some r on the verge of becoming cloudy. Read in the grow bible could take up to 10 weeks like dude said. Am wondering y all the different flowering times some i hear 45-50 day some say 14 weeks guess all peoples guesses r just generalized maybe some people think they r growing skunk #1 but it really is not or is a cross with something else who knows. I guess i will just wait till i have cloudy and a bit amber!


----------



## wwestbu1002 (Nov 16, 2013)

I put my girl on flower time October 1st (almost 7 weeks; 47 days) and she is looking good so far but not quite ready for harvest probably needs a few more weeks. If I can figure out how to post a photo I will right now.


----------



## wwestbu1002 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## wwestbu1002 (Nov 16, 2013)

and i just realized this thread is over 3 years old so this is all pointless


----------



## MOON SHINER (Jul 30, 2014)

wwestbu1002 said:


> and i just realized this thread is over 3 years old so this is all pointless


Never pointless my friend, when I use google search I do not even look at the date, just the information. On that note I must thank you for your pictures!!!!

I have AK47 x Skunk #1 from BC Bud Depot from the "Cultivatiors Choice" Limited Edidtion seeds. I'm at day 35 and its nice to see that my plants look a lot like the one you got. Nice to know I got a Legit Cross.


----------



## Montanarobert1963 (Jul 30, 2014)

MOON SHINER said:


> Never pointless my friend, when I use google search I do not even look at the date, just the information. On that note I must thank you for your pictures!!!!
> 
> I have AK47 x Skunk #1 from BC Bud Depot from the "Cultivatiors Choice" Limited Edidtion seeds. I'm at day 35 and its nice to see that my plants look a lot like the one you got. Nice to know I got a Legit Cross.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## MOON SHINER (Aug 1, 2014)

Looking GOOD!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2017)

Not pointless at all. Cheers guys


----------



## RickyS83 (Aug 20, 2019)

Gold Skunk , at least that what the package said. 60days. Should cut her down


----------



## OneMoreRip (Aug 20, 2019)

O.p. cut his down 9 years ago!

On topic 

 

I'm gonna pop mine soon!


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm jealous.

This is the closest I have to #1.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 20, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> This is the closest I have to #1.
> View attachment 4382671


Nice, is he your pet? You could blame the weed smell from your plants on your pet skunk to the neighbors then.


----------



## RickyS83 (Aug 20, 2019)

Should I wait or not. I do not have a loop to see the tricombs. Buds are very sticky


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 20, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Nice, is he your pet? You could blame the weed smell from your plants on your pet skunk to the neighbors then.


Not a pet. He's getting high on cat food.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 20, 2019)

RickyS83 said:


> Should I wait or not. I do not have a loop to see the tricombs. Buds are very sticky


I would wait.


----------



## Blue back (Aug 20, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Nice, is he your pet? You could blame the weed smell from your plants on your pet skunk to the neighbors then.[/QUOTE
> 
> Holy old thread
> 
> We got skunks that live under the neighbors garage. All my neighbors DO think that's what the smell is.lol Middle of the city too.


----------



## RickyS83 (Aug 21, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I would wait.


Thank you


----------

